# [Resolved] desktop icons reversed



## ronglass (Jan 8, 1999)

I have not knowingly changed anything that would
cause my desktop icons to arrange themselves in reverse - starting with shortcuts beginning with "z" and going in reverse order until the first "folder" icon is hit and then continuing in reverse until the last icon (on lower right side) is the "my computer" icon. I can change the non-folder icons by the usual date/size/type arrangements, but the the basic layout is reversed - i.e., shortcut icons on the left, folder icons on the right. I have tried deleting the shelliconcache. I am running W95B. I think I will try safe boot and see how the layout is there and delete the swap file while I am there. ANY OTHER IDEAS ARE MOST WELCOME.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Strange problem, but guess what, you're hardly alone. I've only looked at a few of these threads and it doesn't look like anyone has a solution. But happy hunting. I'll keep looking too.

Desktop Icons Reversed

Actually there is one here. A tad convoluted, but if you're hell bent on having them in the right order....

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&[email protected]&rnum=10

Another poster discovered a java.zip file in his autoexec.bat that was causing it to happen.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That menu is built by shell32.dll. The desktop is a component of Windows Explorer.
I would start by extracting a fresh copy of each of those files to Windows\system
Explorer.exe
shell32.dll

You use win95. But if you have Winzip or the windows 95 Power toys (which includes cabview) you can extract those files using these utilities instead of doing it in DOS. However, you will have to then copy the new files using the command prompt.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files 

This is for the Power Toys. http://www.microsoft.com/windows95/downloads/contents/WUToys/W95PwrToysSet/Default.asp


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

A PM follow-up from Ron



> Tried your suggestion to resolve my icon problem
> and it worked like a charm. It's a fairly straightforward 'odd man out' process and involves
> relatively few internal changes - so why couldn't
> someone figure out what causes your fix to work
> ...


You're welcome Ron and thanks for the follow-up. It wasn't "my" fix of course, but I'll just take credit for finding it  (I'm assuming you are referring to procedure in the Google groups link)


----------

